# Spanish driving requirements.



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have only recently arrived in Spain and hope someone can answer my question, I am 65 years of age being 66 in May with a current UK driving licence, are there things I must do to comply with the driving laws in Spain? and if so could you how I go about doing them?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Your licence is valid in Spain as it is in the UK until it expires. Then you will have to change to a Spanish licence and take the medical test that all Spanish people take when they renew.

Otherwise you just have to abide by Spanish laws of the road. Of course there are many but some of the important ones are:

A homolgated hi vis vest for each adult occupant of the car must be in the cabin of the car. In case of having to get out of the car on a motorway / dual carriageway you must not get out without the vest on.

You must have two warning triangles, and in case of having to stp on the road you place them behind your car sufficiently spaced apart so that if a driver runs over the first one he has a chance to swerve before hitting the second one and your car.

If you use glasses / lenses to drive you must carry a spare pair in the car.

You must carry a set of replacement bulbs in the car for all of the lights.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Overandout said:


> Your licence is valid in Spain as it is in the UK until it expires. Then you will have to change to a Spanish licence and take the medical test that all Spanish people take when they renew.
> .


Although you can retain your UK licence, if you do so, then you must take the medical test when you become normally resident in Spain, which is after 185 days in a calendar year. You should carry the certificate with you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't believe that you do have to pass a medical when you become resident

The rules are quite clear that you have to have a medical just as a Spanish National would - nothing to do with when your (plastic) UK licence expires or when you become resident;

Specifically; every 10 years if you are aged between 18-45, every 5 years if you are aged between 45-70, or every 2 years if you are aged over 70.


Also, you don't need a bulb kit now as many of the modern cars can not have their bulbs changed at the road-side.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't forget the GB sticker (unless it has the GB logo on the number plate already)!! 

This is what the AA recommend, so pretty much double up the amount of triangles and hi-vis jackets they recommend. http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

My understanding (but I might be wrong) is that requirement to have a medical is set out in ley 818/2009 at Article 7 for Spanish licences, and the details are in Articles 44-46 and Annex IV. If you decide to retain your EU photo licence issued in another country, then after you become normally resident in Spain (after 185 days in a calendar year) you are subject to article 7 (this is set out in Article 15.4). The renewal period depends upon the classes you are authorised to drive. A standard car is every 10 years upto age 65 and then 5 years after that.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I don't believe that you do have to pass a medical when you become resident
> 
> The rules are quite clear that you have to have a medical just as a Spanish National would - nothing to do with when your (plastic) UK licence expires or when you become resident;
> 
> Specifically; every 10 years if you are aged between 18-45, every 5 years if you are aged between 45-70, or every 2 years if you are aged over 70.


This is true, but when the UK licence expires the OP will have to change to a Spanish licence and given that there will not be a valid medical cert he will have to produce one at that time. As you say, not before.




snikpoh said:


> Also, you don't need a bulb kit now as many of the modern cars can not have their bulbs changed at the road-side.


Ah, this I didn't know... all my vehicles are old enough to have the bulbs changed with simple tools...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> This is true, but when the UK licence expires the OP will have to change to a Spanish licence and given that there will not be a valid medical cert he will have to produce one at that time. As you say, not before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many people seem to think that when a UK licence is exchanged for a Spanish one, then one has to have a medical. This is simply NOT true.

Worth reading this - Exchanging licence It does not mention the need for a medical. However, some Guardia might still insist - welcome to Spain


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Many people seem to think that when a UK licence is exchanged for a Spanish one, then one has to have a medical. This is simply NOT true.
> 
> Worth reading this - Exchanging licence It does not mention the need for a medical. However, some Guardia might still insist - welcome to Spain


I agree, my understanding when you change your licence is that they issue it to expire the same as your old licence, and when it is due for renewal, this is the time you need the medical certificate. This is in accordance with the Eu directive 2006/126 Article 7.2 and 7.3, which covers renewals, which is different to exchanges, or retention of a UK licence.

As far as I know (but I might be wrong), you don't have to carry your medical certificate with a Spanish licence, as they don't issue a licence without the certificate , if you need one. So the Guardia are unlikely to ask to see it if you have a Spanish licence.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you know just how I go about it and by the way thankyou for all your help.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

[Thankyou, your info was very helpful.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi there, thankyou for this info but there seems to be many conflicting, I'm not sure where the correct answer lies.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just ask in a Gestorias . Should only cost around 50-60€. If you have a valid UK licence then theoretically you will not need a medical. The Spanish licence will be valid also until you are 70. 
If you retain the UK licence until you are 70 & then change you only have a 3 month grace period once the age of 70 is obtained.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Just ask in a Gestorias . Should only cost around 50-60€. If you have a valid UK licence then theoretically you will not need a medical. The Spanish licence will be valid also until you are 70.
> If you retain the UK licence until you are 70 & then change you only have a 3 month grace period once the age of 70 is obtained.


Depending upon age, how can you do this when the plastic card expires after 10 years?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Depending upon age, how can you do this when the plastic card expires after 10 years?


The OP stated that he is already 65 years old. 
That is that out of the way.

Let us just clarify the UK 'plastic' licence. 
A uk plastic licence , or any licence, has no expiry date. The date on the front is when the PHOTO requires renewing. In the UK the licence will always be valid.

You cannot be prosecuted for having 'no licence' in the UK .It is impossible.

Once you have passed your test that is it. The law, as it is ,has no requirement for you even to carry the licence .

The offence is 'failing to update photo'. For which , at present, no one has ever been prosecuted even though many vehicle sites that I use have people with expiry dates passed 10 years ago & who weekly enquire when they are likely to be receiving a summons from the DVLA.

For some reason in the recent past the EU & Spain have taken the photo expiry date as the licence expiry date & use that as assuming the licence is ok until then. 

The German licence is similar except that it runs until death but I do not know the photo renewal requirements. 
The Norwegian licence runs until your 100th birthday. ????? Then it has to be renewed. :rofl:


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thankyou very much, this article was very informative and helpful.


----------

